# ILok down for anyone else?



## alecmaire (Aug 6, 2020)

I currently can't open any of my projects or load any plugins that use iLok. They all cause Ableton to permanently freeze.

Opening the iLok manager leads to an endless spinning wheel of loading. I use a combination of desktop license activation and ilok cloud.

Their website is also currently extremely slow/down, so I can't even reach out to their support.

This is unacceptable from iLok. I have deadlines and need to work. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## method1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes, it looks like the site is down!
Shouldn't be affecting your local licenses though, unless you're using cloud?


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 6, 2020)

The seems to be back up now (8:30 am Pacific Daylight Time).


----------



## Quasar (Aug 6, 2020)

alecmaire said:


> This is unacceptable from iLok.



It's the very existence of DRM that is unacceptable. You can read about these sorts of failures and lockouts virtually every day, yet not enough people are demanding revolutionary change to the deplorable state of software usage rights.

Until these protection rackets are no longer profitable, they will continue to happen.


----------



## Michel Simons (Aug 6, 2020)

method1 said:


> Yes, it looks like the site is down!
> Shouldn't be affecting your local licenses though, unless you're using cloud?



That's what I would think as well.


----------

